# Dwarfism in poodles VS. Dwarf poodle



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

I recently read an article about poodles being genetically tested for dwarfism. I didn't know poodles could have that. (Mentally picturing a poodle with legs like a basset...:wacko

Anyway, I came across this page, Show results page 141 - Poodles in Scandinavia where several poodles are described as: "black dwarf male" or "apricot dwarf female". 

In this case, is "dwarf" simply another term for a "moyen poodle" ?

I'm just a little confused as I thought "dwarf" was an undesirable medical condition. LOL!! 

:doh:


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

On the same topic... has anyone ever come across a picture of a poodle with dwarfism? I'm having trouble picturing what this would look like. I am very morbidly curious!! I'm sure, if I saw one, I'd be a little horrified, but I wouldn't be able to look away. :fish:


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeap, in Europe they have four sizes

Toy, Miniature, Dwarf and Standard.. not sure of height ranges off the top of my head, but I believe they have a size cap for standards at about 62 ish cm..


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

I have seen a poodle with achondroplasia when I went to a dog show. Picture a poodle body with basset hound length legs. It was a white miniature, and from what I understand it happens most often in miniatures.


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

FCI breed standard says:

SIZE:

*Standard* Poodles: Over 45cm up to 60cm with a tolerance of +2cm.

*Miniature* Poodles: Over 35 cm up to 45cm. (caniche moyen)

*Dwarf* Poodles: Over 28cm up to 35cm. 

*Toy* Poodles: Over 24 cm up to 28 cm (sought after ideal: 25cm) (with a tolerance of -1cm). 

*OR* you can find that some call Miniatures = Medium poodles (35-45cm),
and Dwarf = Miniatures (28-35cm). That is what makes confusion  .


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

If you read the FCI standard then the sizes are named Toy-Miniature-Medium-Standard.

But most people call the Miniature, Dwarf. 
And the Medium, Miniature.

So like Jelena said its a big confusing :S


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Dwarfism is genetic and runs in some miniature poodles' lines.
It does not exist in standards or toys.

Dwarfism should not be confused with Dwarf size minis in Europe.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Okay... Thank you, everyone, for the clarifications!


----------

